# GolfSmith or GolfWorks clubmaking school



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Can anyone share some info about this GolfSmith and GolfWorks?

I plan to take some hands on lessons and am kinda confused which school should I enroll.


----------

